# Dolphin browser help



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

I prefer using Dolphin browser on my Gnex. Currently I'm using 8.5.1 which has flash capabilities still but no pinch to zoom. Anyone know which version has both flash and pinch to zoom? I know its an older one but I can't find it.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried the new dolphin browser beta, or google chrome?

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Not a fan of chrome. And dolphin stopped supporting flash so figured new beta wouldn't have it.

Also i prefer my agent as desktop cause its easier for some sites I go to.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

noober said:


> Not a fan of chrome. And dolphin stopped supporting flash so figured new beta wouldn't have it.
> 
> Also i prefer my agent as desktop cause its easier for some sites I go to.


I sympathize. I love the beta but not having flash is pretty annoying. I'm amazed how much I used the service, now that I'm unable to do so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

What are you using flash for? I've never missed having flash on my phone. I did install it on my tablet to watch the Curiosity landing live, but I hadn't needed it since.

If you can get over flash, Chrome allows you to use the desktop version of sites. I use it for Lifehacker/Kotaku/Jalopnik.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Sites with videos embedded. For me one site being worldstarhiphop.com. and like I said not a fan of chrome. i prefer dolphin, stock and Firefox in that order.


----------

